# frosting or glaze



## bohh (Nov 8, 2007)

Is there a difference between frosting and glaze? Can you apply both to a cake?

Thanks,
Bohh


----------



## shoemaker (Sep 20, 2007)

At least where I'm from, there is a difference - frosting is icing, spread on with a spatula and /or piped out of a bag with whatever decorating tip is desired. glaze is just how it sounds, poured over the surface (has a somewhat thick liquid consistency) and dries to a glaze (like on a donut). I've done a couple types of cakes that've gotten glazed, but they've been heavier consistency cakes (pound cake-ish) baked in a "fancy" bundt pan. Have never glazed a standard layer-type cake. Hope this helps ... of course, perhaps icing/frosting is called glaze elsewhere ???  (Just alluding to shel's thread  )


----------

